# Standard BHP and torque of r33 gts-t



## rossi88 (Feb 15, 2009)

Can someone tell me what the standard power of the R33-gts-t is ?

cheers


----------



## Claus-Add (Feb 13, 2009)

rossi88 said:


> Can someone tell me what the standard power of the R33-gts-t is ?
> 
> cheers


Hi Rossi88

Power : 250 - 255 BHP

Torque : 215 - 220 ft-lbs


Think the above is about right for a standard R33 2.5 turbo, i am open to correction however.


----------

